# Prüfung des Champions, was droppt dort so ?



## Tazmal (6. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern die neue Instanz auzf Normal sowie auf Hero angespielt und war echt überrascht das dort 5 epics droppen jeweils, bereits stufe 219 im Hero modus.

Nun habe ich die frage ob jemand weis was es im Hero modus so alles zu erbeuten gibt? es gibt keine loottabellen und viele leute sagen das dort auch Stangenwaffen bzw Schusswaffen für Hunter droppen.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Ich bin sicher nicht itemgeil, das problem ist nur das ich seid monaten versuche eine neue Stangenwaffe zu bekommen und einfach nichts droppt deshalb will ich wissen ob sich die neue Ini lohnt.

Bitte keine Flames

Mfg

Tazmal


----------



## Quiberon (6. August 2009)

Hallo,

Die Antworten auf deine Fragen solltest du bei MMO-Champion finden...

Hier mal einen Link zu dem Loot...

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?page=869

Hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen!



Wünsch dir noch viel Spaß


Quiberon


----------



## lord just (6. August 2009)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?page=869

da hst du deine lootlist. auf normal gibt es itemlvl 200 und auf heroic itemlvl 213 (also t7 bzw. t7,5 niveau). das auch nur epic zeug dropped und die instanz relativ einfach ist, ist auch nicht zu verwundern, da man über speziell diese instanz schnell an gutes equip kommen soll um dann schnell nach ulduar und in die neue raid instanz zu kommen.


----------



## Belphega (6. August 2009)

Und warum lässt Blizzard schon wieder keine Spellpower-Schwere-Rüstung fallen?

Pisst mich langsam wirklich an.. früher habn sies nicht auf die Reihe bekommen dass fürn Moonkin Spellpower-Leder dropt - mittlerweile gibts das on mass, dafür kein Ele/Healschami-Zeug mehr.


----------



## Laberede (6. August 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das dort 5 epics droppen jeweils, bereits stufe 219 im Hero modus.



Das widerspricht der verlinkten Loottable. Dort alles nur 213. Erklärung bitte ?


----------



## HailPedro (6. August 2009)

ich war gestern drin und es droppen 5 items mit ilvl 219...
bei uns war es ein geiler tankring, platten-dd hose, 2 schwere rüssi für jäger/verstärker und stoff helm^^

p.s. der itemtooltip auf mmo zeigt auch 219!


----------



## MightySten (6. August 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Das widerspricht der verlinkten Loottable. Dort alles nur 213. Erklärung bitte ?


Manche wollens wohl ganz genau wissen. Am besten mal selber reinsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls dropen die Sachen. wie bei mmo-championaufgelistet, nur haben sie
ein höheres Itemlevel. Kommt dir halt in Ulduar, Oculus und bei Malygos zugute.


----------



## Laberede (6. August 2009)

MightySten schrieb:


> Manche wollens wohl ganz genau wissen. Am besten mal selber reinsehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, jetzt habt ihrs mir ja erklärt, danke.
Aber für 213 brauch ich da halt nicht reingehen, 219 hört sich da schon netter an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trucidator (6. August 2009)

Also Platte und schwere Rüstung sind gestern zur Genüge gedroppt. Nur generell nix dabei für das tanzende, heilende Bäumchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polysorbate (6. August 2009)

F: Wie hoch sind die geplanten Gegenstandsstufen für die Ausrüstung, die in jeder der Kolosseumsinstanzen fällt und wie groß werden die Unterschiede von einer Instanz zur nächsten sein? 

Entwicklerteam: Bei der Prüfung des Champions gibt es im normalen Modus Gegenstände der Stufe 200 und Stufe 213 im heroischen Modus; bei der Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers (10 Spieler) fallen Gegenstände der Stufe 232; bei der Prüfung des Obersten Kreuzfahrers (10 Spieler) und der Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers (25 Spieler) fallen Gegenstände der Stufe 245; bei der Prüfung des Obersten Kreuzfahrers (25 Spieler) werden Gegenstände der Stufe 258 erbeutet werden können. Für diejenigen, die sich durch einen Tributlauf durcharbeiten, gibt es in der Truhe am Schluss vielleicht auch noch ein oder zwei Überraschungen… wenn man das Zeug dazu hat, diesen Lauf zu meistern. 


Quelle: Blizz

Vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig


----------



## Lari (6. August 2009)

Wird wohl so aussehen:
Frische 80er leechen sich mit der Gilde erstmal alle Items, die sie brauchen können aus der nonhero Variante. Hat ja keine ID. Zum Abschluss nochmal schnell die Hero hinterher und tada: von blau grün auf 4 - 5 Epics in zwei Stunden.
Alternativ kann man natürlich die nonhero mit einer eingespielten Gruppe im 20 Minuten Rhythmus abfarmen, gibt einiges an Tiefenkristallen.

Also ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man zügig an relativ gutes Equip kommt, aber das... das ist dann doch irgendwie zuviel des guten.


----------



## Belphega (6. August 2009)

Irgendwie schade.
Das Imba-Heroic-Phänomen hatten wir bereits zu BC-Zeiten. Mit TDM.
Mit dem großen Unterschied.. dass nach TDM schon bald WotLK draußen war.. und zum Glück kompletter Itemreset kam..

Wozu noch raiden?
Wozu noch lange Ruf farmen?

Mittlerweile hats keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Laberede (6. August 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Also ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man zügig an relativ gutes Equip kommt, aber das... das ist dann doch irgendwie zuviel des guten.



200er lila, ist zwar lila, aber mittlerweile doch schon Crap. Um an Sachen für Endcontent zu kommen mußte weiterhin deine IDs benutzen.
Was du jetzt aus der Champion non-Hero bekommst entsprach mal dem Quest-Equip. Ich finds ja auch irritierend, aber der Abstand zum End-Content hat sich imho nicht verändert. Die hätten lieber mal neue Farbabstufungen einführen sollen.

Und auch wenn sich der Unterschied von 200 zu 219 gar nicht so dramatisch anhört ... es skaliert einfach höllisch. Tippe mal auf 25% dps Zuwachs.


----------



## geVayn (6. August 2009)

Das Itemlevel ist wirklich merkwürdig, in der Loottabelle wirds als 213 ausgewiesen, im Tooltip steht 219... Im Endeffekt zählen ja aber doch wohl eher die Stats, nech? Da ist mir das Itemlevel herzlich egal.


----------



## Evius (6. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Irgendwie schade.
> Das Imba-Heroic-Phänomen hatten wir bereits zu BC-Zeiten. Mit TDM.
> Mit dem großen Unterschied.. dass nach TDM schon bald WotLK draußen war.. und zum Glück kompletter Itemreset kam..
> 
> ...



Naja, ich kann viele hier schon verstehen. Dennoch finde ich es doch gut was Blizzard mittlerweile vorantreibt. 
Wieso noch raiden? Weil man Spaß daran hat. Was stört es denn, wenn andere Leute auf anderen Wegen an ihr Equip kommen?
Oder ist das Equip alles für einen? Für mich nicht. Mich reizt doch der Content an sich. Dass es hier und da teilweise was einfach geworden ist - ok.

Ich denke alles in allem sollte man den Sinn des Spiels nicht NUR im Equip sehen. Etwas mit Gildenkameraden erleben, Spaß haben, Erfolge feiern - das zählt doch irgendwo auch, oder?

Und JA, ich finde gut, dass Blizzard mittlerweile auch die sogenannten Casuals mehr einbindet und Rücksicht darauf nimmt, dass nicht jeder ewig oft durch Raids schluren kann oder mag. Das Spiel wird halt differenzierter, was gut ist. Ob der Schwierigkeitsgrad teilweise auch differenziert genug ist, darüber lässt sich diskutieren.


----------



## deluc (6. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das Imba-Heroic-Phänomen hatten wir bereits zu BC-Zeiten. Mit TDM.




Wobei TDM noch schwerer war als das Pille Palle zeugs... Ist ja eigentlich lachhaft die Epics so zu verschenken.


----------



## Belphega (6. August 2009)

Evius schrieb:


> Wieso noch raiden? Weil man Spaß daran hat.



Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, mir hat Ulduar nie gefallen ._.
Sie is.. ich weiß nicht. Irgendwie vom Design her langweilig.

T9 holn? Hm.. ja is vllt ganz nett.. aber sieht halt unglaublich kagge aus :-/
__

Btw - die neuen Druidengestalten sind gut geworden.
Bis auf, dass der Löwe beim Laufen von hinten wie eine Wildsau aussieht.


----------



## Belphega (6. August 2009)

deluc schrieb:


> Wobei TDM noch schwerer war als das Pille Palle zeugs... Ist ja eigentlich lachhaft die Epics so zu verschenken.



Wo du natürlich meine volle Zustimmung hast.


----------



## j4ckass (6. August 2009)

Gibt es auch eine Auflistung der Drops nach Bossen?
Würd mich interessieren ob in der Hero die Stangenwaffe und die 2h-Axt beim selben Boss droppen oder bei zwei verschiedenen.

Und ich war ja noch nicht drinnen in der Ini, aber ist es leichter als TdM damals?


----------



## deluc (6. August 2009)

Ja, es gibt nich mal Trash Mobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst das Item ja mal in der Buffed Datenbank eingeben und gucken welcher Boss das droppt und was er noch droppt.


----------



## Joringel (6. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und warum lässt Blizzard schon wieder keine Spellpower-Schwere-Rüstung fallen?
> 
> Pisst mich langsam wirklich an.. früher habn sies nicht auf die Reihe bekommen dass fürn Moonkin Spellpower-Leder dropt - mittlerweile gibts das on mass, dafür kein Ele/Healschami-Zeug mehr.




Also ich war gestern ein paar Mal in der nonhero Variante und da droppten mindestens zwei Sachen für Eles/Heiler. Gibt bestimmt noch mehr. Ich dachte auch erst nach den ersten Runden, dass es keinen Casterkram gibt, weder Stoff noch Leder. Die letzten beiden Runden haben mich dann entschädigt

Mir gefällt diese Instanz sehr gut, auch der Weg, den Blizzard einschlägt. Habt Ihr mal versucht, in den letzten Wochen einen Twink auszurüsten? Der nicht Heiler oder Tank ist? Ich habs versucht, wollte erst Nonheros machen und mich dann langsam an die Heros herantasten. Den altmodischen Weg also. Aber keine Chance, man fand kaum Gruppen. 

Ich hatte mit meinem Tank auch keine Lust mehr auf Heros. Wozu auch, ich hab mir mit den Marken sogar sämtliches Heilzeug gekauft, accountgebundene Sachen und immernoch fast 200 Stück. Für Leute, die keinen festen 25er Raid haben, sei es, weil die Gilde zu klein ist oder what ever, ist die Sache mit den neuen Marken eine Supersache. 

Und es hilft auch anderen Leuten, weil die Tanks/Heiler wieder eine Möglichkeit haben, besser zu werden, da haben alle was von.


----------



## Belphega (6. August 2009)

Joringel schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern ein paar Mal in der nonhero Variante und da droppten mindestens zwei Sachen für Eles/Heiler. Gibt bestimmt noch mehr. Ich dachte auch erst nach den ersten Runden, dass es keinen Casterkram gibt, weder Stoff noch Leder. Die letzten beiden Runden haben mich dann entschädigt



Nonhero dropen 2 Teile (RS 200)
Hero dropt kein einziges. Nur ein Casterdolch.


----------



## HailPedro (6. August 2009)

lt. der loottable von mmo droppt immerhin auch ein schamiheal und ein ele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (6. August 2009)

HailPedro schrieb:


> lt. der loottable von mmo droppt immerhin auch ein schamiheal und ein ele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja auf nonhero mit itemwert 200.
auf hero droppen 3 vergelterteile. das habn sie ja klasse gemacht.


----------



## StrangeFabs (6. August 2009)

da wird bestimmt keine Klasse/Spec vernachlässigt werden. Ihr werdet schon alle was bekommen früher oder später. Viel Glück!


----------



## Thuzur (6. August 2009)

Ich gebe zu, es ist ja offenbar wirklich sehr viel leichter geworden an tolle Ausrüstung zu kommen (selbst war ich noch nicht in den neuen Inis/Raids). Und jemand der stolz darauf war mit Ulduar-gefarmten Equip rumzulaufen, kotzt aufgrund der Änderung vermutlich den Brunnen in Dalaran voll.

Aber warum findet Ihr alle, das dadurch das Spielerlebnis getrübt wird?

Es ist für normale Spieler nach wie vor nicht leicht Ausrüstung für Ulduar zusammen zu bekommen. Denn wer täglich nur 1 bis max. 2 Stunden Spielzeit hat, der kann eben nicht täglich massenweise Marken farmen und Loot sammeln. Mehr als eine Ini pro Tag ist da nicht drin - wenn überhaupt!

Spieler mit viel Zeit kommen jetzt sicherlich schneller voran. Aber warum macht es Euch weniger Spaß zu spielen, wenn andere schnell voran kommen?
Freut Euch doch, das dann mehr Spieler da sind, mit denen Ihr Ulduar 25 besuchen könnt!
Hah, jetzt kommt gleich das Argument die haben nur Equip aber keine Ahnung! Siehste! Der Punkt geht an mich!
Denn wenn es da doch ein Unterschied gibt (und den gibt es natürlich) dann seid Ihr Profi-Raider ja doch besser als all die "mimimi-noobs". Was ändert sich also? Doch nur das man optisch den Unterschied nicht mehr sehen kann.
Und spielt Ihr wirklich nur deshalb WoW, weil Ihr besser aussehen wollt als die anderen?
Dann holt Euer T1,2,3 (oder was auch immer im alten Naxx gefallen ist) raus und posed damit in Dalaran rum.

Ich bin sowas von glücklich, das ich noch nicht alle Quests in allen Gebieten gemacht habe, denn mir macht die Story im Spiel am meisten Spaß. Deshalb twinke ich auch sehr viel. Es gibt immer noch etwas Neues zu entdecken.
Equipment für meinen 80er Tank farme ich nur, um eben das zu sehen zu bekommen, was ich noch nicht kenne (Ulduar). Darum finde ich die Änderung gut.

So und nun macht mich nieder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (6. August 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> So und nun macht mich nieder!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nieder mit dir !
Nieder mit dir !
Nieder mit dir !


----------



## Bergerdos (6. August 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> So und nun macht mich nieder!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hättest Du wohl gerne ... hehe :-)

Angenommen Du kaufst Dir einen sauteuren Porsche und fährst jeden Tag damit rum. Du findest das Fahrgefühl einfach nur geil und bist unheimlich stolz auf Deinen Porsche.
Jetzt senkt Porsche die Preise um 70% und Deine Nachbarn links und rechts können sich auch den Porsche leisten.

Jetzt ist die große Frage; Macht Dir jetzt das fahren weniger Spaß ? Ist das Fahrgefühl ein anderes als noch eine Woche vorher ?

Wenn es Dir keinen Spaß mehr macht und Du sagst daß sich ja jetzt jeder Noob einen Porsche leisten kann, dann solltest Du Dir mal Gedanken machen warum Du denn wirklich den Porsche gekauft hast, eventuell ja doch nur um in der Stadt gesehen zu werden und bewundernde Blicke zu ernten.

Genauso verhält es sich mit T8, wenn sich einer beschwert daß jetzt jeder Noob auch T8,5 für Heros kaufen kann dann spielt er das Spiel wohl nicht wegen dem Spaß - denn der ist der gleiche wie vorher - sondern wohl eher um Anerkennung zu bekommen, um zu sagen "schaut her, ich bin was besseres".
Ich kenne ne Menge Leute die bis jetzt noch nicht einen Fuß in Ulduar hatten und die wegen ihres (schon epischen) "Hero-Crap-Equips" noch nicht mal mit nach Naxx kommen. Diese Leute haben jetzt die Chance den Anschluß zu behalten.


----------



## Komakomi (6. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt es da auf jeden fall schon mal.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (6. August 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Es ist für normale Spieler nach wie vor nicht leicht Ausrüstung für Ulduar zusammen zu bekommen. Denn wer täglich nur 1 bis max. 2 Stunden Spielzeit hat, der kann eben nicht täglich massenweise Marken farmen und Loot sammeln. Mehr als eine Ini pro Tag ist da nicht drin - wenn überhaupt!



Wofür genau braucht er dann ein Raidset? Derjenige geht wohl eh nie Raiden mit 1-2 Stunden am Tag Zeitaufwand.


----------



## zentumio (6. August 2009)

war gestern auch in der neuen ini geil den Epic ring bekommen auf normal modus echt cool gefällt mir echt blizz ne super ini für jeder man wo jeder mit kann ohne auf Dps zu achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (6. August 2009)

Quiberon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Antworten auf deine Fragen solltest du bei MMO-Champion finden...
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke


----------



## Thuzur (6. August 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Hättest Du wohl gerne ... hehe :-)
> 
> Angenommen Du kaufst Dir einen sauteuren Porsche und fährst jeden Tag damit rum. Du findest das Fahrgefühl einfach nur geil und bist unheimlich stolz auf Deinen Porsche.
> Jetzt senkt Porsche die Preise um 70% und Deine Nachbarn links und rechts können sich auch den Porsche leisten.
> ...




Danke Bergerdos!!!
Das ist genau das was ich so umständlich auch sagen wollte!!!

Rein spieltechnisch ändern doch allenfalls die Änderungen an den Klassen etwas.

Man muss übrigens auch schon längst keinen Chirurgen mehr persönlich kennen um eine Schwanzverlängerung zu bekommen. Die werden "Bedürftigen" in diversen Junkmails auch quasi hinterher geschmissen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaximedes (6. August 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Wofür genau braucht er dann ein Raidset? Derjenige geht wohl eh nie Raiden mit 1-2 Stunden am Tag Zeitaufwand.




Klar wird er. Wer hat schon Zeit mehr als 14 Stunden in der Woche zu zocken, wenn man nicht gerade arbeitslos ist oder keine Freunde hat/will


----------



## Thuzur (6. August 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Wofür genau braucht er dann ein Raidset? Derjenige geht wohl eh nie Raiden mit 1-2 Stunden am Tag Zeitaufwand.



Zunächst mal kann man in Ulduar auch einen Boss pro Tag legen. Dann reichen auch 1-2 Stunden!
Und manch ein 1-2Stunden-Spieler hat auch mal mehr Zeit am Stück und möchte dann vielleicht auch mal einen Raid besuchen.
Ist doch auch egal wofür man etwas haben will, oder? Der eine sammelt, der andere läuft damit in Dalaran rum.
T8.5 braucht eh keiner. Wofür denn? Wenn ich Yogg-Saron oder Algalon gelegt habe - wofür brauche ich dann noch das Euip das der rausrückt?
Wer das jeweils höchste T-Set komplett hat und sämtlichen Ruf und alle Erfolge hat, der kann seinen Char doch eigentlich in die Ecke stellen, oder?
Mein Vorschlag: Sucht Euch ne Frau, baut ein Haus und macht viele Kinder! Dann hat Blizzard noch 30 Jahre lang Kundschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (6. August 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Zunächst mal kann man in Ulduar auch einen Boss pro Tag legen. Dann reichen auch 1-2 Stunden!



Dann hatt er genug Zeit gehabt sich das entsprechende Equip aus Naxx zu besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thuzur schrieb:


> T8.5 braucht eh keiner. Wofür denn? Wenn ich Yogg-Saron oder Algalon gelegt habe - wofür brauche ich dann noch das Euip das der rausrückt?



Allgemein Braucht man das für die nächste Raidinstanz? Equip war für mich immer Mittel zum Zweck. 



Thuzur schrieb:


> Wer das jeweils höchste T-Set komplett hat und sämtlichen Ruf und alle Erfolge hat, der kann seinen Char doch eigentlich in die Ecke stellen, oder?



Richtig aber ich glaube noch hatt keiner alle Erfolge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts dagegen das auch die wenigspieler an das Equip jetzt einfach rankommen, ich verstehe nur den sinn nicht dahinter.




Thuzur schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Sucht Euch ne Frau, baut ein Haus und macht viele Kinder!



Nee da hab ich nun wirklich keinen Bock drauf


----------



## Fenragon (6. August 2009)

Mal 'ne andere Frage, kann man in die normale Version erst mit Level 80 rein oder schon mit 79 oder 78?


----------



## HailPedro (6. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ja auf nonhero mit itemwert 200.
> auf hero droppen 3 vergelterteile. das habn sie ja klasse gemacht.


also bei mir werden in der table auch 2 219er angezeigt:

Ele: http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/47250/pauldro...deafening-gale/
heal: http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/47563/girdle-...less-conqueror/


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (6. August 2009)

mit 79 gehts, ka ob auch schon früher.


----------



## Thuzur (6. August 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Dann hatt er genug Zeit gehabt sich das entsprechende Equip aus Naxx zu besorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



--> mein Beileid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (6. August 2009)

Ich werd die ini heute abend das erste mal besuchen, mal kucken ob ich was fürs 3rd gear abgrabbeln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch was zu der Item diskussion von wegen jeder bekommt gutes gear. Na und? Soll doch jeder Vollidiot gutes gear kriegen, deswegen können sie lange noch nicht gut spielen und werden deshalb auch nie wirklich jeden content inhalt sehen, sofern sie nicht von ihrem raid durchgehaun werden.

Mir ist das Egal wenn jemand nen gleiches item wie ich hat oder etwas minimal besseres, wenn er seine klasse nicht spielen kann bringts ihm nichts. Und wenn man sagt: Jeder kommt so einfach an gear, na dann kommt man selber doch auch einfacher an gear, und das kann ja wohl wirklich nicht schlecht sein...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (6. August 2009)

> Na, der Sinn ist der, dass man auch mit wenig Aufwand alles sehen und spielen kann. Also das eben auch jemand der nur zweimal die Woche rund 3 Stunden spielt, in absehbarer Zeit die höchsten Raidinstanzen besuchen kann.



Und irgendwann steht nur noch ne Dicke kiste irgendwo rum damit auch wirklich jeder alles sehen und haben kann. Das ist doch nicht sinn eines RPG. Damals war ich Stolz wie Oskar auf mein t0 set und es hatt mir gereicht ich wollte gar nicht mehr haben da ich zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht geraidet habe, warum sollte das jetzt anders sein?




Thuzur schrieb:


> --> mein Beileid!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Braucht dir nicht Leid zu tun, aktuell habe ich da einfach keine lust drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (6. August 2009)

Weiß vielleicht einer der Anwesenden obes auch eine Auflistung der Drops nach Bossen gibt?
Würd mich interessieren ob in der Hero die Stangenwaffe und die 2h-Axt beim selben Boss droppen oder bei zwei verschiedenen.


----------



## kurnthewar (6. August 2009)

durch die neue ini brauchste wenigstens nicht mehr mit dem twink die gesamten heroes abfarmen wiedermal zeit für anderes gewonnen.

naxxramas und obsi hat sich einfach abgenutzt es gab irgendwie keinen sinn mehr dort was zu machen nun sieht die sache wieder anders aus.

im allgemeinen finden sich nun auch viel leichter gruppen.




und an alle die sich beschweren.


es gab mal vor 2 wochen im sng channel diese nette anounce:

"Suchen heiler und tanks + dds für naxx 25er mindestens t8!!!!" oder "suchen dd für dh mindestens 4k damage"

damit werden solche spinner bedient und alle können wieder spielen.


/gut


es gibt leute die das spiel von items abhängig machen und die werden jetzt zu genüge bedient !

denke nächste woche bekommt man überall nur noch triumpf marken und den pokal kannste beim turnier für 15g(oder 100 siegel) ticken.


----------



## Bighorn (6. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und warum lässt Blizzard schon wieder keine Spellpower-Schwere-Rüstung fallen?
> 
> Pisst mich langsam wirklich an.. früher habn sies nicht auf die Reihe bekommen dass fürn Moonkin Spellpower-Leder dropt - mittlerweile gibts das on mass, dafür kein Ele/Healschami-Zeug mehr.




Massenhaft davon gestern entzaubert bzw beim Händler des vertrauens vertickt



5er Hero einfach ???
Also da brauchst schon bissel Equip sonst wirds frustrierend.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (6. August 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> es gab mal vor 2 wochen im sng channel diese nette anounce:
> 
> "Suchen heiler und tanks + dds für naxx 25er mindestens t8!!!!" oder "suchen dd für dh mindestens 4k damage"
> 
> ...



nächste woche heist es dann mindestens T9 bzw 6k DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domalias (6. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, mir hat Ulduar nie gefallen ._.
> Sie is.. ich weiß nicht. Irgendwie vom Design her langweilig.
> 
> T9 holn? Hm.. ja is vllt ganz nett.. aber sieht halt unglaublich kagge aus :-/
> ...




Du bist auch immer am meckern.was zum teufel sieht denn so kackeaus in ulduar *Kopfschüttel*

Am besten noch alles in pink odser so lol grins


----------



## Kipp (6. August 2009)

naja, lvl 200 in einer nh ini, die nicht mal besonders schwer ist (hdb find ich persönlich schwieriger) find ich schon seltsam, aber 200 ist ja heutzutage eh nichts mehr. find ich ganz praktisch für leute die viele twinks haben und die anständig equippen wollen. Aber irgendwie finde ich epic items in einer nh hero... ungehörig ^^
nh ist bis jetzt immer blau gedropt, stört halt den kleinen pedanten in mir, der sagt nämlich: blau-> instanz, lila-> raid (wenn man von dem epic am ende jeder hero mal absieht ^^). aber naja, so kommt man als neuling wenigstens durch die "suche noch leute für naxx 10er, nur full epic olololo" equip-nazis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiterhin muss ich sagen, wenn ich durchs forum streife, schafft es Belphega immer mir ein lächeln zu entlocken.
dauernd irgendein mimimi, in jedem thread. wäh, ich hab beim ersten run kein equip bekommen =(, es gibt ja gar kein equip für mich, ich meine die instanz ist seit einem tag on...
dabei sieht sie auf dem ava ganz gut aus, aber ist wohl wie bei loot: nich die farbe, sonder die stats zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genug OT ^^


----------



## Tazmal (6. August 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Das widerspricht der verlinkten Loottable. Dort alles nur 213. Erklärung bitte ?



Hallo,

ich habe gestern im hero modus 219er items bekommen, ka warum im loottable 213 sind, vllt wars auch gestern ein bug weis ich nicht.
Mein Hunter hat auch eins davon an das 219 ist, ist auch so in der buffed datenbank


----------



## lord just (6. August 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Dann hatt er genug Zeit gehabt sich das entsprechende Equip aus Naxx zu besorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja die instanz ist ja auch gedacht für leute die jetzt erst lvl80 sind und schnell den neuen content sehen will. sprich erst naxx raiden dauert einfach im vergleich zu lange. da geht man lieber ne woche die neue instanz und kann dann direkt in der nächsten woche sich an die ersten bosse in ulduar versuchen und sich in absehbarer zeit durch die marken auch das t9 set holen und dann in der neuen raid instanz über die zusatz token t9.5 und wenn man dann noch mehr zeit hat über die hardmodes das t9.75 set.

dann zum unterschied des itemlvl

auf dem ptr war das itemlvl noch 213 und auf dem live server ist es jetzt einfach 219. ob das jetzt gewollt ist oder noch geändert wird (weil im bluepost auch die rede von 213 war) weiß keiner.

dann zur lootlist für die 5er instanz

anscheinend gibt es nicht eine spezielle lootlist für jede phase sondern nur eine einzige für die komplette instanz.


----------



## aluma1234 (6. August 2009)

War gestern im normalen modus drinnen (ja ich noob bin 79.Es dropte Platte leder aber nix für hunter.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wird wohl so aussehen:
> Frische 80er leechen sich mit der Gilde erstmal alle Items, die sie brauchen können aus der nonhero Variante. Hat ja keine ID. Zum Abschluss nochmal schnell die Hero hinterher und tada: von blau grün auf 4 - 5 Epics in zwei Stunden.
> Alternativ kann man natürlich die nonhero mit einer eingespielten Gruppe im 20 Minuten Rhythmus abfarmen, gibt einiges an Tiefenkristallen.
> 
> Also ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man zügig an relativ gutes Equip kommt, aber das... das ist dann doch irgendwie zuviel des guten.


und haben dann 3/16 teilen epic. wuhu... also ob man sich da komplett einkleiden kann


----------



## Thuzur (7. August 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Und irgendwann steht nur noch ne Dicke kiste irgendwo rum damit auch wirklich jeder alles sehen und haben kann. Das ist doch nicht sinn eines RPG. Damals war ich Stolz wie Oskar auf mein t0 set und es hatt mir gereicht ich wollte gar nicht mehr haben da ich zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht geraidet habe, warum sollte das jetzt anders sein?



Da hast Du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden. Es geht mir nicht darum das tollste Equip zu haben. Ich möchte die tollen Inis sehen können!
Darum gefällt mir grundsätzlich auch die Idee der Unterscheidung in Normal- und Heromode.
Allein, der gedanke ist nicht konsequent genug umgesetzt worden!
Ich finde es besser wenn man mit der Ausrüstung aus Quests und normalen Instanzen auch in normale Raids gehen kann (ohne den Umweg über die Heros). Dafür sind dann die Heros auch wesentlilch knackiger und von mir aus auch mit 1-2 Bossen extra versehen (kleines Beispiel Nexus). Und die Teile aus diesen Instanzen qualifizieren dann für die heroischen Raids, die ebenfalls erheblich schwerer als die normalen sind.
Dann haben Gelegenheitsspieler die Möglichkeit zumindest alle Instanzen/Raids von innen sehen zu können, und die Hard-Core Spieler haben knackige Herausforderungen.

Wenn dann auch noch die Rüstungsteile deutlich zu unterscheiden sind kommen auch die Poser auf Ihre Kosten und alle sind glücklicher, oder?

Vermutlich stimmt das mit dem "glücklicher" nicht weil es ja Leute gibt die nur Glücklich (?) sind, wenn sie nörgeln können...

Alles im Allem gefällt mir WoW aber nach wie vor sehr gut und ich werde es auch sicherlich noch einige Zeit weiterspielen!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (7. August 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Da hast Du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden. Es geht mir nicht darum das tollste Equip zu haben. Ich möchte die tollen Inis sehen können!



Und was hatt dich davon abgehalten diese zu sehen? Ich weiß nicht wieviel Zeit du hast, aber gehen wir von 1 Stunde am tag aus, in einem vorherigen Post hast du geschrieben das reicht doch für einen Boss am Tag. Warum also nicht erst ganz normal Equip farmen wie die Spieler welche mehr Zeit haben auch?



Thuzur schrieb:


> Darum gefällt mir grundsätzlich auch die Idee der Unterscheidung in Normal- und Heromode.



Ist wie ich finde der Größte mist, Bosse müßen schwierig sein und auch mal länger als 4 ID's stehen da war selbst BC schöner als der Krampf jetzt wobei ich immer noch den 40 man schlachtzügen nachtrauere.



Thuzur schrieb:


> Ich finde es besser wenn man mit der Ausrüstung aus Quests und normalen Instanzen auch in normale Raids gehen kann (ohne den Umweg über die Heros). Dafür sind dann die Heros auch wesentlilch knackiger und von mir aus auch mit 1-2 Bossen extra versehen (kleines Beispiel Nexus). Und die Teile aus diesen Instanzen qualifizieren dann für die heroischen Raids, die ebenfalls erheblich schwerer als die normalen sind.



Das die Heros Knackiger sein könnten, da stimme ich dir zu, beim rest allerdings nicht. 


Thuzur schrieb:


> Dann haben Gelegenheitsspieler die Möglichkeit zumindest alle Instanzen/Raids von innen sehen zu können, und die Hard-Core Spieler haben knackige Herausforderungen.



Das ganze wird dann für meinen geschmack zu sehr unterschieden. Warum muss mann den alles sehen wenn man die Zeit nicht hatt? Ich verstehe das nicht. Es gibt doch auch Gilden die nur am We mal Raiden und Trotzdem halbwegs erfolgreich sind und für die 10er versionen, welche sich ja nun nicht von den 25ern unterscheiden sollte das ausreichen und damit kann auch jeder alles sehen.



Thuzur schrieb:


> Alles im Allem gefällt mir WoW aber nach wie vor sehr gut und ich werde es auch sicherlich noch einige Zeit weiterspielen!



Ich habe auch meinen Spaß in WoW und das ist mir das wichtigste, von daher werde ich es auch weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (7. August 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Du bist auch immer am meckern.was zum teufel sieht denn so kackeaus in ulduar *Kopfschüttel*
> 
> Am besten noch alles in pink odser so lol grins


Ich finde auch das Ulduar zu Grau aussieht.
Und zum Thema Pink: FDS war auch Pink designed und sah gut aus.


----------



## Belphega (7. August 2009)

Das mit den Hardmodes find ich schwach.

Ich komm mir vor wie in König der Löwen fürn Sega Game Gear.
Da konnte man auch zwischen

EASY (nonhero)
NORMAL (hero)
HARD (hardmode)

auswählen.. nur, hat mans nie in allen schwierigkeiten durchgespielt, weils immer dasselbe war.
Laaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyanora (7. August 2009)

Die Epics werden verschenkt dass auch der Dümmerste Epics bekommt und auch der größte Movementkrüppel mit den anderen Topgamer im Endcontent rumgimpen kann und uns den Spielspaß versauen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzur (7. August 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Und was hatt dich davon abgehalten diese zu sehen? Ich weiß nicht wieviel Zeit du hast, aber gehen wir von 1 Stunde am tag aus, in einem vorherigen Post hast du geschrieben das reicht doch für einen Boss am Tag. Warum also nicht erst ganz normal Equip farmen wie die Spieler welche mehr Zeit haben auch?
> 
> Eine Stunde reicht ganz sicher für einen Boss. Manch einer sagt ja er schafft ganz Naxx in einer Stunde. Ich persönlich habe öfter auch mal mehr Zeit zum daddeln. Ich sehe aber nicht wirklich ein, warum ich tagelang die selbe Ini oder die selben, auf Dauer öden, Dailys machen muss, um dann irgendwann das Zeug zusammen zu haben, um neue Raids besuchen zu können. Was hat das für einen Sinn? Das macht doch eigentlich niemandem Spaß, oder?
> Und rechne mal bitte hoch, wie lange ich bei einer Stunde täglich brauche, bis ich komplett mit Hero-Equip für meine Klasse bestückt bin?
> ...


----------



## Thuzur (7. August 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Die Epics werden verschenkt dass auch der Dümmerste Epics bekommt und auch der größte Movementkrüppel mit den anderen Topgamer im Endcontent rumgimpen kann und uns den Spielspaß versauen dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welcher echte Topgamer gibt sich denn mit Noobs ab? Meines Wissens spielen Topgamer in Topgilden. Und die spielen, denke ich, nicht so sehr oft mit Randoms (welcher Art auch immer).
Mit Movementkrüppeln meinst Du jetzt Leute die bei noch so gutem Wetter stundenlang vor dem PC hängen, oder? Sorry, geht nicht so ganz klar aus dem Post hervor.


----------



## j4ckass (7. August 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> [..] auch der *Dümmerste *Epics bekommt ...



selfowned


----------



## Tinkerballa (7. August 2009)

Mit Movementkrüppeln meinst Du jetzt Leute die bei noch so gutem Wetter stundenlang vor dem PC hängen, oder? Sorry, geht nicht so ganz klar aus dem Post hervor.
[/quote]

lol xD made my day, thanks^^

 Also mal ehrlich, was manche leute hier schon wieder rumheulen, passt auf keine kuhhaut! wie die anderen leute hier schon sagen: Es hat nicht jeder zeit, den ganzen tag vorm rechner rumzugammeln!

das einzigste, das nervt, ist ,das die Runenbeschriebenen kugeln ja jetzt nichts mehr wert sein dürften... zumindest nicht mehr viel^^

mfg Tink


----------



## Tinkerballa (7. August 2009)

Mit Movementkrüppeln meinst Du jetzt Leute die bei noch so gutem Wetter stundenlang vor dem PC hängen, oder? Sorry, geht nicht so ganz klar aus dem Post hervor.
[/quote]

lol xD made my day, thanks^^

 Also mal ehrlich, was manche leute hier schon wieder rumheulen, passt auf keine kuhhaut! wie die anderen leute hier schon sagen: Es hat nicht jeder zeit, den ganzen tag vorm rechner rumzugammeln!

das einzigste, das nervt, ist ,das die Runenbeschriebenen kugeln ja jetzt nichts mehr wert sein dürften... zumindest nicht mehr viel^^

mfg Tink


----------



## Tinkerballa (7. August 2009)

sorry wegen doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalf (7. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und warum lässt Blizzard schon wieder keine Spellpower-Schwere-Rüstung fallen?
> 
> Pisst mich langsam wirklich an.. früher habn sies nicht auf die Reihe bekommen dass fürn Moonkin Spellpower-Leder dropt - mittlerweile gibts das on mass, dafür kein Ele/Healschami-Zeug mehr.



Dann schau mal genauer in die Loot-Table. Jeweils in Normal und Hero Modus droppen 2 Teile Mail Spellpower.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (7. August 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Eine Stunde reicht ganz sicher für einen Boss. Manch einer sagt ja er schafft ganz Naxx in einer Stunde. Ich persönlich habe öfter auch mal mehr Zeit zum daddeln. Ich sehe aber nicht wirklich ein, warum ich tagelang die selbe Ini oder die selben, auf Dauer öden, Dailys machen muss, um dann irgendwann das Zeug zusammen zu haben, um neue Raids besuchen zu können. Was hat das für einen Sinn? Das macht doch eigentlich niemandem Spaß, oder?



Mir macht es Spaß, denn das gehört zur Charentwicklung und wenn neue Raids hatt man ja das Equip aus den Raids davor schon zusammen. Ich kann verstehen das das es für neu Einsteiger erstmal schwer ist da Fuß zu fassen aber da muß er halt durch.



Thuzur schrieb:


> Und rechne mal bitte hoch, wie lange ich bei einer Stunde täglich brauche, bis ich komplett mit Hero-Equip für meine Klasse bestückt bin?



Die Spielzeit wird in etwa die selbe sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich brauchst du viel mehr "RL-Zeit" aber ist das den wirklich so schlimm?



Thuzur schrieb:


> Mir sind lange Pre-Quest-Reihen lieber. Da hat man Abwechslung! Aber die müssen dann auch reichen und mann muss damit ausreichend Equip bekommen, um für die Ini/den Raid gerüstet zu sein.



Pre Quest ja, und Equip wenn nur für die Einsteiger Instanz, sprich Naxx



Thuzur schrieb:


> Aber ich muss nicht erst 20x in die gleiche Ini rennen um gut zu sein. Dafür reicht es eigentlich auf dem Weg zur 80 die ein oder andere Ini (ein Dutzend sollte drin sein) mit einer levelgerechten Gruppe zu besuchen.
> So lange ich in normalen Inis/Raids Rüstung bekomme, die mich in die Lage versetzt mit ordentlichen Klassenwissen, einen Raid bestehen zu können ist alles toll.
> Ein 10er Raid reicht mir vollkommen. Sollen die 25er für die "Profis" gemacht werden.



Also um in Naxx zu Starten reicht das normale Blaue Instanz Equip warum muss mann den gleich naxx und ulduar überspringen können sowie eine Neue Raidinstanz rauskommt? Dann kann man sich doch gleich alle Instanzen sparen weil sie keinen Sinn machen. Ich möchte mich (also meinen Char) ja gerne Weiterentwickeln und das setzt für mich vorraus das ich klein anfange und sowie die Ausrüstung passt in die nächst höhere weitergehe.  



Thuzur schrieb:


> Mit Wipes habe ich keine Probleme. Wenn ich merke das es nach dem vierten Versuch nicht besser wird, dann muss man halt einsehen, dass es noch nicht passt. Wenn man immer ein Stück weiterkommt kann ich auch 10 x wipen. habe ja genug Schrottbots
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig und wenn es Spielerich passt aber es noch an der Ausrüstung hapert muss die Gruppe einfach nochmal 1-2 Ids die vorhergehende Instanz besuchen. In BC fand ich das System recht gut, erstmal Ruf Farmen, Pre Quests dann Kara -> Gruul -> Maggi / SSC -> Hyjal/BT -> Sunnwell. Dann wurden leider die Pre Quests entfernt und man konnte sich T5 Items über Marken erfarmen und direkt in BT/Hyjal Starten, was aber meistens eher von den Twinks genutzt wurde und eher weniger von den Gelegenheitsspielern.



Thuzur schrieb:


> Da frage ich andersherum: Warum darf ich nicht alles sehen, nur weil ich nicht 4 Stunden/Tag WoW spielen kann/will?



Nein du darfst alles sehen! und das vieleicht sogar in der gleichen Playtime wie der 4h/7d Spieler nur dauert es bei dir ein wenig länger ("RL-Zeit"), aber das ist doch nicht schlimm? Meinen Twink zum Beispiel Spiele ich auch im Durchschnitt eine Stunde am Tag und der ist auch im 10er Ulduar unterwegs, der wurde auch nicht wirklich von den Gildies gezogen sondern war Hauptsächlich mit anderen Twinks unterwegs und mit dem habe ich auch den ganz normalen weg durchgemacht: Normale -> Heros -> Naxx10er -> Ulduar10er und ab und zu mal nen Random Naxx 25er am Wochenende.



Thuzur schrieb:


> P.S.: Danke für den kultivierten Gedankenaustausch. Hat man ja nicht so oft auf diesem Niveau hier im Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich danke auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B!$HØþH (7. August 2009)

ES DROPPEN SACHEN MIT ITEM LVL 213 AUF NORMAL UND 219 AUF HEROIC BLIZZARD HAT DIE STATS UND DAS ITEM LVL ANGEHOBEN MAL ÖFTER IM BUFFED FORUM SCHAUEN !!

UND ES GIEBT KEINE AUF 200 AUCH BLIZZARD FORUM LESEN HILFT


----------



## Tinkerballa (7. August 2009)

B!$HØþH schrieb:


> ES DROPPEN SACHEN MIT ITEM LVL 113 AUF NORMAL UND 119 AUF HEROIC BLIZZARD HAT DIE STATS UND DAS ITEM LVL ANGEHOBEN MAL ÖFTER IM BUFFED FORUM SCHAUEN !!



oder wie es in deinem fall mal besser wäre: Öfters mal gehirn ein schalten (das ist dieses zeugs was andere im gegensatz zu dir, im kopf haben)! im forum steht nämlich, das die sachen itemlvl 213 bis 219 haben, und nicht 113 bis 119.... du b00n! 

/Facepalm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (7. August 2009)

Sie haben 200 und 219....


----------



## Tinkerballa (7. August 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Sie haben 200 und 219....



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mit 213 ist auch schon was gedropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steel (7. August 2009)

was mich stört das kein schild droppt, weder in non hero oder hero, sei es fürn tank oder für nen caster, ansonsten find ich die ini sehr gelungen.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (7. August 2009)

Mhhhh also ich geb dir vollkommen Recht das zu BC Zeiten kein Mondkin Equip gedroppt ist , was mich damals als Eule auch enorm angepisst hatt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Gestern war ich 4 mal in pdc und es sind insgesamt 3-4 Schwererüstungs Teile mit Zaubermacht usw. gedroppt.Nur doof das kein Shamy dabei war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrha (7. August 2009)

also ich gehör auch zu den sogenanten casuals. Ich hab den vorteil, dass ich als heiler immer irgendwie anschluss finde und auch relativ rasch nach dem addon t7 hatte. durch mein dropglück hatte ich immer pech mit 7.5 hab gerade mal die hose und versuch jede woche noch die handschuhe zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich war auch schon uldu 10 + 25 und fands toll mal was anderes zu sehen als sich in naxx 25 zu langweilen, weill man nur noch durchrennt.

was blizz etz aber gemacht hat find ich nicht sooo toll. Ok kolo find ich gut gemacht (vorallem gefällt mir der schwarze ritter "du hast meinen auftritt versaut" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich finde es wurde allgemein einfach viel zu einfach gemacht. man stattet sich etz in der neuen ini aus mit 5/10 /25 und rennt dann durch ulduar durch? wo bleibt da der anspruch? ich hätte es besser gefunden, wenns nicht so einfach wäre so schnell an gutes eq zu kommen. ich möchte mir das erarbeiten und nicht in den ar.....geschoben kriegen. ja ich les schon "dann geh halt nicht kolo", könnte ich sicher, wenn ich nicht einer von 3 heilern in der gilde wäre von 40 leuten und ständig gebraucht werde. ich find einfach blizz hätte warten sollen. aber hey aion kommt und dass nächste addon somit auch, nur das blizz nicht allzuviele member an aion verliert. Sie müssen gas geben.

Was solls ich komm zu imba eq und werd mich nicht mal richtig freuen, weil ich keinen aufwand hatte etc. was solls, das war wohl blizz wunsch. 

...so far.....

PS: die dudu gestallten find ich gelungen (auch trotz des wildschweinhinterns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und freu mich, wenn sie auch mal bäumchen und eulchen ändern.


----------



## Syrras (7. August 2009)

Als Vieltwinker bin ich froh meine zweite/ dritte Reihe an Chars schnell ausrüsten zu können.

Ich will nicht wieder monatelang Naxxen, nur um den veränderten Anforderungen der Gilde in der Sommerzeit gerecht zu weren und nein, ich will auch nicht gezogen werden, nichtmal von Freunden.

Jeden Char Monaatelang aufs 80er Gimpgleis ambzustellen halte ich für Irrsinn.

Und Blizz will das viel mehr Leute den Content sehen und sie scheinen nicht zu glaubn, dass eine jahrelange RL-Verpflichtung daraus entsehen muss.

Die wird durch neue Chars und neue Addons gesichert! ;-)

Ich mag das turnier nicht, aber es hilft ungemein!

Twinker aller Realms erhebt euch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (7. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ja auf nonhero mit itemwert 200.
> *auf hero droppen 3 vergelterteile*. das habn sie ja klasse gemacht.


Was auch langsam wirklich Zeit wurde, wenn ich mir die alten Lootlisten der Heros anschaue gab es kaum blaue und nur 2 epische Strenght-Melee-Teile (Handschuhe aus Occulus ausgeschlossen, mit Randomgruppen die Hölle und in der Gilde Hass-Instanz-Nr.1). An diese zu kommen war kaum machbar, weil immer irgendwer dabei war der exakt deshalb auch in die Instanz ging. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





j4ckass schrieb:


> Weiß vielleicht einer der Anwesenden obes auch eine Auflistung der Drops nach Bossen gibt?
> Würd mich interessieren ob in der Hero die Stangenwaffe und die 2h-Axt beim selben Boss droppen oder bei zwei verschiedenen.


Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe droppen sämtliche Waffen nur beim Schwarzen Reiter (Heroic), war zumindest bei uns so bisher.



kurnthewar schrieb:


> durch die neue ini brauchste wenigstens nicht mehr mit dem twink die gesamten heroes abfarmen wiedermal zeit für anderes gewonnen.
> 
> naxxramas und obsi hat sich einfach abgenutzt es gab irgendwie keinen sinn mehr dort was zu machen nun sieht die sache wieder anders aus.
> 
> ...


Exakt, eben deshalb werden auch die restlichen Random-Raids zerbrechen, weil jeder Horst der ein paar Äbix erleecht (oder wie auch immer das ständig genannt wird) hat, meint sich melden zu müssen und die Leute dann nichtmal am ersten Boss vorbei kommen.
Hinten weg gesagt, ich hab nichts gegen Pro-Gamer und genauso wenig gegen Casual-Spieler (bin selbst einer in etwas abgeschwächter Form) ... Jedoch hab ich etwas gegen die dritte, von mir liebevoll als "Idiotische Dackel" benannte Fraktion.
Beinhaltet Leute die z.B bei Klingenschuppe im Feuer krepieren und dann mit so Sätzen kommen wie: 
"In der Neuen Instanz macht Der Reiter mit seinem grauen Boden aber auch kein Schaden, da muss ich auch nie raus! Solls der Heiler sich halt mehr anstrengen." (Tank am Leben halten scheint ja für manche eine 1-Tasten-Aktion zu sein womit sie unsterblich werden) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Nex

PS: Bitte! setzt nicht nach jedem 5-10ten Wort einen Absatz. Diese ewig lang gezogenen Beiträge stören ungemein.


----------



## Thuzur (10. August 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Mir macht es Spaß, denn das gehört zur Charentwicklung und wenn neue Raids hatt man ja das Equip aus den Raids davor schon zusammen. Ich kann verstehen das das es für neu Einsteiger erstmal schwer ist da Fuß zu fassen aber da muß er halt durch.
> 
> --> Charakterentwicklung ist für mich eher selber hochzuleveln und sich nicht durch Inis ziehen zu lassen. Denn nur so lernt man seinen Char zu spielen. Akzeptieren kann ich noch, wenn das ziehen bis Nordend praktiziert wird und dann ab Nexus/Burg (normal) levelgerecht geübt wird.
> Sorry, aber auf tägliche Iniverpflichtungen bis endlich mal die richtigen Teile fallen, habe ich einfach keine Lust. Egal wieviel Zeit ich dafür habe/hätte.
> ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und warum lässt Blizzard schon wieder keine Spellpower-Schwere-Rüstung fallen?
> 
> Pisst mich langsam wirklich an.. früher habn sies nicht auf die Reihe bekommen dass fürn Moonkin Spellpower-Leder dropt - mittlerweile gibts das on mass, dafür kein Ele/Healschami-Zeug mehr.




die ini ist ein eleparadis, wenn man sich mal vom mail losreißen kann. gibt etliches an stoff/leder ohne wille mit perfekten elestats


----------



## X-orzist (10. August 2009)

ich verstehe nicht, warum hier soooo ein gejammer ist ... PDC bietet non-hero + hero wirklich von allem was.

non-hero haben wir gerade einen pala von grün auf fast full-episch gebracht nach nur 8 durchgängen (non-hero) + einen hero und dabei ist auch gut was für schamis gedropt.

und es ist nunmal wirklich einfach, da einen twink auszurüsten, persönlich finde ich es zu einfach, denn man bekommt das gefühl alles "in den ars.. geschoben zu bekommen" ohne auch wirklich was "leisten" zu müssen.

die einzige gefahr, die in der ini besteht, ist nunmal nur, das "die reiter bug sind" und man dadurch vielleicht mal ein paar gold rep-kosten hat.

aber vielleicht erhört Blizz dich ja und man bekommt eine "nachwachsende ausrüstung".

ab Lvl1 = T0
ab Lvl 10 = T1
ab Lvl 20 = T2
ab Lvl 30 = T3
ab Lvl 40 = T4
ab Lvl 60 = T5
ab Lvl 70 = T6
ab Lvl 80 = T7

ohne das man dafür in eine ini etc. gehen muss ... noch causal-freundlicher ginge es dann kaum noch^^


----------



## Dabow (10. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und warum lässt Blizzard schon wieder keine Spellpower-Schwere-Rüstung fallen?
> 
> Pisst mich langsam wirklich an.. früher habn sies nicht auf die Reihe bekommen dass fürn Moonkin Spellpower-Leder dropt - mittlerweile gibts das on mass, dafür kein Ele/Healschami-Zeug mehr.



Dann musst wohl auf Leder umsteigen und Ele-kin spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (10. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und warum lässt Blizzard schon wieder keine Spellpower-Schwere-Rüstung fallen?
> 
> Pisst mich langsam wirklich an.. früher habn sies nicht auf die Reihe bekommen dass fürn Moonkin Spellpower-Leder dropt - mittlerweile gibts das on mass, dafür kein Ele/Healschami-Zeug mehr.



doch ich hab gestern n schwere rüstungs gürtel und schultern bekommen also droppen tut da wohl was is auch für ele und extrem nice^^


----------

